# Mayweather vs Pacquiao PPV (Time Warner Cable)



## briandowling (Apr 30, 2015)

I ordered the Mayweather vs Pacquiao PPV via telephone. The lady I spoke with told me to tune in to channel 651 during the fight. I tuned into channel 651 and I get an error like "Channel not included in your cable card, please contact your cable provider for more information." I was wondering if anyone has any previous experience ordering PPVs on TWC and whether or not I'll be able to watch the fight on TiVo or have to get a separate set top box. I am using the TiVo Roamio Plus.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

briandowling said:


> I ordered the Mayweather vs Pacquiao PPV via telephone. The lady I spoke with told me to tune in to channel 651 during the fight. I tuned into channel 651 and I get an error like "Channel not included in your cable card, please contact your cable provider for more information." I was wondering if anyone has any previous experience ordering PPVs on TWC and whether or not I'll be able to watch the fight on TiVo or have to get a separate set top box. I am using the TiVo Roamio Plus.


There have been a couple other threads/discussion about this recently, so you can look for those and read up on others' experiences with PPV on TiVo.

In a nutshell....it's _very _hit or miss. Even though the cable providers CSRs usually say that it'll work just fine, there's no way to know until the scheduled program time.

The way that PPV _should _work is that your channel 651 would just start working right at the scheduled time on Saturday. Unfortunately, there's no way to preemptively assure or diagnose whether it actually will.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

briandowling said:


> I ordered the Mayweather vs Pacquiao PPV via telephone. The lady I spoke with told me to tune in to channel 651 during the fight. I tuned into channel 651 and I get an error like "Channel not included in your cable card, please contact your cable provider for more information." I was wondering if anyone has any previous experience ordering PPVs on TWC and whether or not I'll be able to watch the fight on TiVo or have to get a separate set top box. I am using the TiVo Roamio Plus.


What part of the country are you in, and did it work?

I have a Roamio Plus coming soon, and would enjoy the occasional PPV movie or event if it didn't turn into an enormous mess to do so. I'm with TW in Los Angeles.


----------

